# What is a Challenge and what is a Sign?



## Ronin74 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hopefully I'm not the only one who's ever had this bit of introspection, so I wanted to throw this question out to everyone:

What is the difference between a challenge, and a sign?

How do you know when an obstacle in your goals is either a challenge to be overcome, or a sign to reconsider your path?


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 26, 2009)

Risk assessment and feeling.  You assess the risk/energy required to work through an obstacle as compared to finding a way around it, and you leave a little bit to feeling so as to avoid stressing yourself out.  Not too deep I know, but that's the short reply from me.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 27, 2009)

I believe life is made up of challenges. Heck, to some, even getting out of bed may be one. I learned years ago, to start with myself first, and evaluate my interaction with other people. I found that this self examination will elevate a tremendous burden, and cause paths to change, automatically. I have also found that one persons challenge may be just a blip in the life of another. I, at this point, will speak of myself. A sign to me, is in large part, wishful thinking, where a challenge needs much more attention. If challenges are not met and resolved on a daily basis, then they can become obstacles that require more effort. It is like matainance and upkeep on a house, do the work on it that is required to keep it in shape, let it go and in time what is required is to much to handle.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 27, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> Hopefully I'm not the only one who's ever had this bit of introspection, so I wanted to throw this question out to everyone:
> 
> What is the difference between a challenge, and a sign?
> 
> How do you know when an obstacle in your goals is either a challenge to be overcome, or a sign to reconsider your path?




I've asked myself this question a thousand times and I wish I had the answer.


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 27, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> I've asked myself this question a thousand times and I wish I had the answer.


 
Not so sure there is a universal answer to one such as this.


----------



## Flea (Apr 27, 2009)

For me, a Sign comes from repeated obstacles thrown into the path of an objective.  These obstacles are often the result of odd coincidences.  Then when I decide to change my course, I usually feel a strong sense of peace and relief.

With a challenge, the obstacles tend to be predictable if difficult.  If I change course, I feel a little twinge of guilt or remorse.

Sign: This weekend I was going to carpool to an event with some friends.  The woman I was going to ride with emailed me 3 times asking for my address and directions.  I responded each time.  Apparently she didn't get my messages, because she followed up with 2 phone calls.  I faithfully called her back twice, the last time being 2 hours before we were supposed to meet.  With that, I decided it Wasn't Meant To Be for whatever reason.  I wound up getting together with another friend and having a wonderful evening.

Challenge:  Training my dog to do a very difficult task.  The obstacles involved financing the training, time and energy on the part of my dog and I, his intelligence and willingness.  We worked on this for nearly two years.  I found the money, time, and energy.  Ultimately, the dog let me know that he wasn't willing, and that was that.  I didn't feel any guilt because we both gave it our best, but I was very disappointed after all the effort we invested.  Still, he's a much happier dog now that he doesn't have to do that anymore.  And after all that training he's the envy of the neighborhood.  All's well that ends well.  

Hope that helps.

Peace, Milkbones, and Saturday nights,

Flea


----------



## Live True (Apr 27, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> What is the difference between a challenge, and a sign?
> 
> How do you know when an obstacle in your goals is either a challenge to be overcome, or a sign to reconsider your path?


 
I had a new friend point me to this thread, as asking this question is helping me clarify and deal with a difficult situation I'm facing right now.  So, my thoughts at the moment are:

A challenge is when something becomes difficult but not impossible, and it generally only affects this one area of your life.  It often challenges you to push your personal boundaries, and it can lead to growth and/or satisfaction.

A sign that you may want to reconsider your path is when something is difficult, you keep getting blocked when you try alternatives to reach the same goal, and it starts to affect many aspects of your life that have little to do with this one part of your personal path.  Also, a sign generally involves little satisfaction when you've made a step forward along that pathway.

Still, as Flea brought up, just becuase you get a sign, doesn't mean you shouldn't give it a good shot...just to be sure you aren't giving up too easily on yourself and also so you know you gave it your best.

Do I have my own personal answer yet?  No...but I'm getting there....:uhyeah:

Thanks for the good topic Ronin!


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Apr 27, 2009)

Short and sweet answer from me is:

When you defeat it and you've learned nothing.

Hmm, how every zen....


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hyper_Shadow said:


> Short and sweet answer from me is:
> 
> When you defeat it and you've learned nothing.
> 
> Hmm, how every zen....


LOL... all we need is the sound of a bamboo flute, and the screech of an eagle.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 27, 2009)

> What is the difference between a challenge, and a sign?
> 
> How do you know when an obstacle in your goals is either a challenge to be overcome, or a sign to reconsider your path?


 
 Both present unknown variables. As a challenge to overcome you do not know if you will overcome it nor what will happen if you do overcome it.

To reconsider another path you do not know if the same Obstacle will present itself just on a different path. You don't know either way.

You can know yourself. You can choose which direction to go. 

 Fail or succeed go thru the obstacle or another path or stay put and do nothing what you take from the experience and use it to enhance your being is what matters.  At the end of the day what will you have done for the day to remember you and you remember the day.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 28, 2009)

A challenge is an opportunity to grow, you may noever overcome a challenge, but you grow in the process. A sign is a challenge that you give up on, or doesn't afford an opportunity for growth.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Apr 28, 2009)

> LOL... all we need is the sound of a bamboo flute, and the screech of an eagle.



Yeah and some bald tibetans chanting or ringing bells in the background :yinyang:


----------



## Cryozombie (May 9, 2009)

A challenge tastes like cookies.

A sign is made of wood and hits you painfully upside the head.

Determining which is which before you taste or get hit, however, is a CHALLENGE I have not overcome yet. Perhaps that is a SIGN I should stop trying to understand it? 



(And in case thats not clear enough, thats my way of saying one is sweet/rewarding when it is overcome, the other painfully overcomes YOU... and often its hard to tell which is which without overcoming it or being overcome)


----------



## Flea (May 10, 2009)

Cryo, 

I hereby challenge you to my Glass Of Cold Milk Of Perdition!!

Will I feel the wrath of your chocolate chips, or will you leave a trail of crumbs behind you?

:jediduel:


----------



## Dagney Taggert (May 12, 2009)

A challenge, (aka frustration, pain, tears, joy, confusion, clarity) is an elusive creature that may work silently through the rock over a period of time, perhaps days, perhaps years.  

A sign?  hmmm, still pondering...


----------



## 7starmarc (May 12, 2009)

Neither truly exists, because both depend on the interpretation of the observer to exist as such.


----------

